# Vittoria Zaffiro vs Rubino



## esilva349 (Dec 25, 2010)

I can't decide between the vittoria zaffiro's slick/nonslick or rubino's. What tire would you recommend for riding around town in terms of durability, comfort, mileage, grip, etc? Your input is greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I like the Rubino Pro Slick--- they are every bit as good as Michelin Pro Races at half the cost.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

There is a thread comparing them that isn't too old, a search will turn it up. Both very good tires, I don't have the slicks but the Rubino Pro II and Zaffro Pro on two bikes. Slight edge IMO to the Rubino in road feel. Both handle well for me so I don't notice a dramatic difference. The Zaffro Pro has been very durable so far.


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

+1 to what Kurma said. I used to have 25cm Zaffiros on both the front and back wheels but now run a 25 Zaffiro Pro on the front wheel and a 25 Rubino Pro on the back wheel. 

The 25cm Rubino Pro is noticeably wider than the 25cm Zaffiro Pro and, as a 120 tpi tire, has a smoother ride than the 60 tpi Zaffiro. I think it also has better cornering ability, but I haven't pushed the envelope enough to prove that.

Both tires resist flats well and have been fairly durable. Both developed a noticable flat spot in the rear after 1,000 + miles. The cords began to show through on the rear Zaffiro after about 1,400 miles. 

I weigh 190 lbs. and ride an aluminum framed bike on a variety of pavements here in the Denver area. 

Chris.


----------



## esilva349 (Dec 25, 2010)

Great feedback! Whats the difference between the rubino and the rubino pro? Thanks


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I've ridden both Rubinos and Zaffiros and have to say my favorite so far is a 25mm Rubino Pro III 150TPI. I didn't get the slick. No particular reason except that PBK didn't have the slick version in stock when I was "stealing" them. I ordered something like 4 of them in Dec 09 at a price of something like $22USD each. I'm a Clyde and put about 2400 mi on them last year. Maybe 2 flats all my fault for not seeing something to avoid. Rear tire is pretty worn (squared off) but still has some life. 

Go Here http://www.vittoria.com/en/product/rubino/ and you will find all your answers about the differences.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

rubino pro = folding tire


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Ridden a previous-gen Rubino Pro slick to find me hating it. However, my current rear Seca RS has a nice rash on it exposing threads, and I have a freebie newer Rubino Pro Slick in the house. No choice atm but let it serve as a stand in. Likely rotate my front Seca RS to the rear to finish it off while "breaking in" the Rubino. If new impressions are positive, I'll probably get a Zaffiro rear.


----------

